# Whistler hotel deals



## JimC. (Dec 30, 2003)

are starting to pop up, if you plan to ride there this summer. don't forget you need a passport to re-enter the US. You' don't need one to get into Canada but it helps to have a way to get home.

I didn't check to see if this hotel allows bikes etc, but many do.

$99/nite, CAD, the USD is now worth about $1.20 here. No I don't work for Whizzler, I know many of the posters here do make trips annually.

Jim


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

should be some great deals this summer:thumbsup:


----------



## wyrm (Jan 19, 2004)

If gas stays low (lower than last year that is), the US dollar stronger than the Canadian, and the job doesn't do any major lay offs I will definitely be going. I too have been working out plans for a trip. I am looking to do a trip with the crew and some of the wives. For about 8 people staying in a Condo/House, 6nites/7days, w/ driving cost (from UT), meals, and some extra.... we are planning about $400/person. And it is a house right in the village with a hot tube. 

Deals can be had.... just gotta look for them.


----------



## Atomik Carbon (Jan 4, 2004)

*Damn, I almost blew that on drinks.....*

4 of us met up after flying in from all over the world this past summer. One afternoon we met up with a few locals and friends we have met over the past few years and started drinking at one of the "hip" bars. Feeling good, I picked up the tab for the group, we were only ordering beer by the pitcher and 3 of the girls had burgers.....

I was going through my credit card statements last month and came across the charge after it had been converted....$350US$. I'm not complaining cause I had a great time, but make sure you find out where the locals eat cheap, there are a few places around and behind the village.


----------



## Ro.nin (Jun 3, 2005)

Make sure you check alluradirect.com for awesome deals on condos.

That's where we got our condo last year; we got one for this year already too...
Great accommodations and super cheap.

Think it came down to $25 per guy per night. 5 minutes from the lifts, across the street from the liquor store (that's how you buy booze up here) and the grocery store.

For me, a lot more comfortable than a hotel...


----------



## JimC. (Dec 30, 2003)

*Whistler warning on co$t$*

the winter Olympic$ are coming soon, and I suspect some local bars/eateries are going to be charging more than normal. Check where the locals go, as one poster said. Jim


----------



## wyrm (Jan 19, 2004)

The Brew Pub in Squamish is really cool. And they have some of the most amazing buffalo burgers and yam fries.... the dipping sauce completes it.

I don't see the prices going up during the summer for things there. Maybe the fall they will have price increases. Especially since Whistler is always trying to keep the summer as lively as the winter. All prices significantly drop. FYI it is no where near as busy as winter.


----------



## ettore (Nov 13, 2004)

They're pushing hard because it's been totally **** this year for snow; they're getting desperate to get some cash flowing since it hasn't been happening for the last month. We finally got snow, but the damage is done. Definitely look into getting lift passes, those are likely on sale as well if you call; they've been doing lift pass sales for right now pretty religiously.


----------



## mtnryder56 (Sep 13, 2008)

Are you sure about not having to show your passport to get into Canada? I have some history with the law and heard stories a couple years back about them not letting in Americans who had like arrests from 15 years ago for drugs or alcohol. Anyone know if they are still doing this?


----------



## ettore (Nov 13, 2004)

Canada's border is always more lax compared to it's US counterpart from what I have seen, but I wouldn't rely on luck when you're making the trek up this way (likely a substantial trip even if you're real close). Passports are pretty cheap compared to what the trip up here is going to cost you (hotel, food, lift tix, brake pads  ); they're good for quite some time and are considered sufficient identification everywhere.


----------



## JimC. (Dec 30, 2003)

*Same as your country*

Canadian convicted criminals cannot get into the USA.

In Canada it's the same...
Inadmissibility
Some people are inadmissible-they are not allowed to come to Canada. Several things can make you inadmissible, including involvement in criminal activity, in human rights violations or in organized crime. You can also be inadmissible for security, health or financial reasons.

Criminal inadmissibility
If you have committed or been convicted of a criminal offence, you may not be allowed to enter Canada.

Criminal offences include both minor and serious offences, such as theft, assault, manslaughter, dangerous driving and driving while under the influence of drugs or alcohol. For a complete list of criminal offences in Canada, consult the Canadian Criminal Code.

If you were convicted of a crime when you were under the age of 18, you can probably still enter Canada. See the Related Links at the bottom of this page for more information about admissibility.

http://www.cic.gc.ca/english/visit/apply-who.asp


----------



## Steamer19 (Nov 4, 2006)

Thinking of heading there this summer as well. How busy is it right before Crankworx and are there still good prices available on accomodations if you're there the week before the show starts (August 1-7)?

Thanks.


----------



## AW_ (Jan 3, 2006)

How to go to Whistler for cheap:

#1) Get a condo in the village, split it with your buddies. You can have a nice place for $25 - $35 a night this way. Quite frankly I am fine with sleeping on the floor on my camping mattress, I don't need a bed, more people = less $ per person. The rad part of having a condo is you can cook 'at home' for cheap which saves tons of cash. Also having a washer and drier kick ass.

#2) Bring food from out of town if possible - the grocery store is expensive! Same for beer and liquor. Holy crap the beer is expensive up there. 

#3) Get the 3 day pass, forget what it is called, if you buy it pre-season, it is even less, you are looking at just over $30/day if I remember... and discounts on your days after that. Also no need to go inside and buy a ticket, just walk up to lift, they scan it and charge your CC, you're on.

#4) Bring tools, spare parts, extra tires, chain, brake parts, cables, lock-tite, extra wheelset if possible. Buying parts from the shops in the village is going to hurt. But you should go in and look at the prices once anyways. $90 for a tire?? Not joking.

#5) Ride within your limits, it's easy to get carried away and mess yourself up. Speaking of which, make sure you have your health insurance all dialed in before you get up there if you are coming from the US. Also if you are going to crash and get jacked try not to do it on your first day if possible.

Follow the above and you are living large for well under $100 per day, riding awesome trails, well fed, dry place to sleep, with clean armor / gear every morning.

Also don't forget to bring some laundry detergent. And a big waterproof tarp to put on the floor to keep your dirty ass bikes from messing up the condo. Do not lock your bike up outside or in the 'secure bike parking' cages they have at condos.


----------



## wyrm (Jan 19, 2004)

I hate to share this with people.... but this is one of my secrets. To save a ton of $$$ we got our tickets for free. Not free technically, but for service hours. This is how it went down. We show up for the last few days of Crankworx.... Fri, Sat, Sun. Didn't expect to ride during that time, partly because the lines were long and the trails beat down. Whistler has a volunteer thing connected to CW. For every session, about 4-5hrs, you get a free ticket. All day for those three days we each collected about 4 tickets. Four days of free riding... about $100 savings. Alot of that service time was actually cool, meeting the pros, being on course for the events as a marshal, and seeing up close all the action. Among 5 of us we ended up not riding one of those days and sold the tickets... about $20 each. That made us plenty of money to get us back into the US. 

About accommodations... we stayed their much cheaper than $25 per nite. Shoot for under 20.

We did our traveling in an SUV... Everyone brought only their clothes on their back(plus a couple changes of undies), their bike, their gear. We bought clothes while there... picked up all kinds of shop labeled clothes. We washed all our clothes at the condo. I brought tools... highly recommended. I also further recommend that everyone bring plenty of extra spokes. All the shops charged to measure and cut a spoke. We got there and bought food in Squamish... much cheaper than Whistler.


----------



## JimC. (Dec 30, 2003)

*about # 2...*

beer, wine and liquor. Same price as the US, only we tax the hell out of it so it costs more. That way we get medical coverage for everyone. Don't bring your own, you'll just get tagged at the border for those taxes (importing booze). We don't have "sales" on alcohol, nor can you get it at the local corner store, just the BC Gov approved outlets. Roughly expect to pay about $2 CAD for a beer, or about $1.60 USD when you grab a 12 pack.

The Irish pub seems to have the world's most expensive beer on tap, the Longhorn is about as cheap as it gets, and has great views of the hill. Garibaldi Lift Co. (GLC) has even better views and isn't marked up for $.

Hope to see some of you there, Jim


----------



## michely (May 19, 2009)

I heard of some great rides from Whistler to Vegas. Is anyone heading out this way? What is the best route, and also any recommendation on Cheap Las Vegas Hotels? Thanks!


----------



## bryanna (Jun 4, 2009)

I recommend stopping by the beautiful Palm Springs desert surrounded by incredible mountains. You can find great rides and Cheap Palm Springs Hotels. Winter is a perfect time to be there

Bryanna,
Hotel Palm Springs


----------



## XJman07 (Apr 17, 2007)

Just booked a condo in the village for $89 a night. It was an amazing deal. Ill be there for a week in August.


----------



## xterrain (May 6, 2008)

Whats the difference in staying at Blackcomb or Whistler? Blackcomb tends to be cheaper and a rental van from Vancouver for a week is $250 split 6 ways for my group. I found one in Blackcomb for $89 CAD a night.


----------



## diehards (Jun 7, 2009)

I'm thinking of starting my trip from San Diego to Whistler this summer, and it's good to know of great hotel deals out there. Anyone happens to travel in the opposite direction, there are also incredible deals on Cheap San Diego Hotel. Bon Voyage!

Diehards!
Cheap San Diego Hotel


----------



## Billdavis (Jul 2, 2009)

*Thanks!!*



diehards said:


> I'm thinking of starting my trip from San Diego to Whistler this summer, and it's good to know of great hotel deals out there. Anyone happens to travel in the opposite direction, there are also incredible deals on a Downtown Las Vegas Hotel. Bon Voyage!
> 
> Diehards!
> Cheap Los Angeles Hotel


Thanks for the Tip! i cant wait to try out that trip!!!


----------



## ReductiMat (Jun 3, 2008)

xterrain said:


> Whats the difference in staying at Blackcomb or Whistler? Blackcomb tends to be cheaper and a rental van from Vancouver for a week is $250 split 6 ways for my group. I found one in Blackcomb for $89 CAD a night.


There is the Upper Village, which is at the base of Blackcomb. Then there is Whistler Village which has lifts to both Whistler and Blackcomb. Then there is Whistler Creekside which is a graveyard in the summer (only a gondola up Whistler, which is closed for the spring/summer).

If you want to walk your bike to the lifts, stay in Whistler Village. Staying in the upper village requires a two minute bike ride to the lifts. If we stay Creekside, we just drive to the lot with our bikes.


----------



## noparking (Apr 28, 2009)

good to know for later this summer


----------



## rideactionsport (Jan 29, 2007)

leavin for whistler tomorrow  super stoked


----------

